# Small sig pic



## Clave (Jan 26, 2007)

Test:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

i love it, fantastic stuff, better than the last one.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Background doesn't quite match but it certainly looks good though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

no i like the background.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Fair enough, I think it would look better transparent but that is just me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

you are most definately wrong


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2007)

Its very nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2007)

I think both the foreground and background look good.I like the siggy.


----------



## Clave (Jan 27, 2007)

I got very bored and changed it again, sorry...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

Prefered the Spitfire...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

this one's still damned good though..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah it is but I still prefered the Spitfire.


----------



## Clave (Jan 28, 2007)

I had to 'standardise' - I can now find my posts in all the forums I belong to - some of them don't allow any decent-size pic, and shrinking the Spit more seemed...wrong... so I picked missiles - not very WW2, but if you _really_ don't like it, I'll make it go away...

Or change it to a couple of Grand Slams...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

i like the missiles and don't have a problem but i'd _love_ to see one with grandslams


----------

